# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Монитор от AOC и Studio F. A. Porsche получили премию COMPUTEX d&i awards 2017

## Labs

Ведущий поставщик компьютерных мониторов компания AOC с гордостью сообщает о том, что монитор PDS271 из новой серии удостоен награды COMPUTEX d&i awards 2017. Недавно представленные модели дисплеев – 24’’ PDS24124 и 27’’ PDS271 – были разработаны в сотрудничестве с известным дизайнерским домом Studio F. A. Porsche.


На обратной стороне новых мониторов нет разъемов. Нестандартное дизайнерское решение позволило создать ультратонкий дисплей толщиной всего 5,2 мм. Отсутствие рамки по трем сторонам экрана поддерживает минималистичный стиль. Через асимметричную металлическую подставку реализовано уникальное решение: кабель питания и сигнальный кабель спрятаны внутри и выведены во внешнюю коробку. В результате – ни одного разъема на корпусе монитора и ни одного кабеля позади него. Вместо этого HDMI порт (поддержка DisplayPort через адаптер) и разъем питания, выведенные в отдельный блок.


Новейшие AH-IPS панели от АОС с разрешением 1920х1080 обеспечивают высокую четкость и детализированность изображений.  Благодаря технологии SuperColor дисплеи охватывают 100% цветового пространства SRGB и 90% NTSC. Дополнительные функции – технология Flicker-Free и режим Low Blue Light – призваны бороться с усталостью глаз и дискомфортом во время длительного использования компьютера.


Премия COMPUTEX d&i awards, организованная Советом развития внешней торговли Тайваня (TAITRA) и iF DESIGN ASIA, приближается к своему 10-летнему юбилею. Шесть международных экспертов оценили продукты по пяти критериям: инновации и разработка, функциональность, эстетика, ответственность и позиционирование. Всего жюри конкурса отобрало 77 представителей из 8 стран.


Информация о победителях появилась на официальном сайте COMPUTEX и войдет в каталог iF World Design, а с 30 мая по 3 июня отмеченные наградой устройства были представлены на выставке Computex.

----------

